

Andrew "Weev" Auernheimer Explained The Hedge Fund He's About To Launch - jerryhuang100
http://www.businessinsider.com/andrew-weev-auernheimer-hedge-fund-2014-4

======
jerryhuang100
what if there are some other "flash boys" like agents/security firms selling
some heartbleed-like bug info to some, while delaying such info to some?

